# Hong Kong Fun



## hkalan2007 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello,

My company has moved me to Hong Kong for 2 years, and photography has always been a hobby, but since I have extra time, and there is so much to shoot here.

Can anyone push me in the right direction to finding other foreigners in this area to provide some lessons, or go out for some photo-fun.

I found one website www.rowanfoto.000a.biz that does product photography, and has a cool website. Not sure if he provides lessons yet.

I have tried finding others with the same interests on www.asiaxpat.com but it does not seem like hobbies are a big thing in Hong Kong. Everyone seems to be career focused here.

Any input would be great !

Thanks,

Alan


----------

